# Galaxy Rasbora



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Let`s show some love for these little guys. are so freakin colourful now they are fully grown. I think I am more fascinated by their beauty than salt water fishes. They have that shimmer and glitter on their body these pics do not capture. I wanted to share this with my salty friends but I can`t post there. so I`m here


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

just curious how long it took for them to grow to their full size, with full colour, i recently picked up 6 of them they are all about 1cm 1-.5cm


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

beautiful fish, going to google them for more info


----------



## Kmm (May 9, 2013)

Glad you posted the picture of these. I have some and I love them! Tiny - but I love watching them explore my tank.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful, and to think it looks even better in person.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you keep only males, or have females also ? Very nice pic, of a very pretty boy.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

dustyduffy said:


> just curious how long it took for them to grow to their full size, with full colour, i recently picked up 6 of them they are all about 1cm 1-.5cm


yeah that was about the size I got them too. just barely bigger than a grain of rice! It took about six months I'm guessing. I got them in winter. Despite their size they competed with bigger fish for the food, and the bigger fish didn't bother them at all. I have some sparkling gourami and kubotai rasboras as main fish in the tank. The ones with bigger mouth are two gobies and one kubotai loach but they eat algae only so no worries.

Now they are close to an inch. Have them in a 35 gallon. Despite the size their colours are VERY bright and noticable. I didn't expect that.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Do you keep only males, or have females also ? Very nice pic, of a very pretty boy.


It is both males and females (I believe) because they are not chasing each other. How do you sex them?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Males are dark blue with the red fins as in your pic, while females are a much lighter, paler, duller blueish green, some pale yellow on the belly, no colour in the fins. Males usually do fight or spar with each other, but if you have all males, perhaps the lack of females leaves them no cause for sparring. Many stores sell only males, because many buyers want only the 'prettiest' fish, and thus the less bright females don't get a chance.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah I got some females. they were too small to be sexed when I bought them. the males do fight each other - the bigger one chase the smaller one around sometimes. two similar size ones will spar once in a while yeah. Generally they all swim around poking about on their own in different places in the tank. then they'd swim together when I give food.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Usually it's recommended that these fish be kept in tanks that have a load of either plants, wood or other decor, enough so that sight lines get really broken up. This way males won't have to see as much of each other. Reduces sparring, and thus stress.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 10, 2015)

I love these guys. I used to have a few of them, but over the years they died. I keep looking for them, but they are few and far between. If anyone knows anywhere that has them, please let me know!


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe shrimp fever has them on sale right now for $2.50. Thinking i may go pick up a few too if i was in the area...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had one live for over 6 years in a 1.5 gallon heavily planted. Half the time I didn't see him. His gro upmates passed a few years before, this one out lived them all.


----------



## mackattack (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyone know where to buy them I can't find them anywhere, and shrimpfever.com is sold out.


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah.... I went and the day right after and found it the same thing...  they did say they were going to have another shipment middle of January or sometime near then...


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Shrimp fever has them back in


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

North York BAs has some for sale. I think they call them celestial danio


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

mitko1994 said:


> North York BAs has some for sale. I think they call them celestial danio


Yes, i believe that's the new name for them now... "celestial pearl danio"


----------

